# Books You're Reading?



## Rayen (Jul 27, 2009)

So, I'm probably the worst reader in the world. I go on crazed hours-long shopping sprees to find like one-two books that I insist that I'll read. Then I get home, think 'I'll read it later!' then it gets thrown into a random corner and forgotten. I have two giant filled book cases and I've probably read 1/3 of them, if that. Don't get me wrong, I love reading. Once I get into a book I think to myself 'why don't I read all of those books?' but I'm very easily distracted. I can spend hours surfing the internet doing absolutely nothing but sitting there reading a book makes me think I have other things to be doing. 

My current 'I'll read it later!' book is called _The Reformed Vampire Support Group_, by Catherine Jinks. 

I'm one of those people that hate _Twilight_ with a passion and laughed hysterically throughout the movie that I was forced to watch with friends. (What? He _watches her sleep_ and she's cool with that. That is not something a normal teenage girl does, okay? I wouldn't have been okay if some random guy that never showed up to school wandered into my room at night and watched me sleep. I'd be calling the police quickly.) I had pretty much given up hope on reading any decent vampire books ever again with the wave of them. But this book is a very nice little satirical poke at all of those books. The main character was changed when she was fifteen, and still lives in her mother's basement (she's fifty-one, and her mother is like seventy-five). She spends her nights writing books about this vampire chick that's pretty much every stereotype that has been used lately. Beautiful, doesn't need to sleep throughout the day, just perfect in every way. The vampires are pretty much disgustingly ill people that look like they're on drugs all of the time. They can't walk up flights of stairs without having to stop for a break, if they look at artificial light they bleed from their eyes, they puke up blood and they feel sick pretty much all of the time. They have weekly meetings at a local church where everyone whines about hard they have it and how sick they feel. 

I'm about 80 pages in, if I sit down and actually read I should be done tonight. If not, I'll probably never finish.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 27, 2009)

I buy lots of books I don't read either lol 

I recently read Watership Down. Ya know, the classic novel about rabbits. Loved it more than could have imagined. Itwas a school reading assignment in high school that I skipped lol but now I am 26 and going back to reading since I have rabbits... I couldn't put it down. Highly recommend it!

I read thesequel too. It was just okay. Didn't blow me away.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 27, 2009)

I read all the Twilight books and liked them enough. From what youre describing the reformed vampire sounds hilarious though! If you finish let me know how it was. I am looking for new book prospects again


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 27, 2009)

I read everything, LOL. I go through books like most people go through... toilet paper. 

I read the Twilight books, too easy. Books like that irritate me somewhat. But then again they're "Young Adult" so they don't have to be that meaty. 

Mmm I currently have ... 5 books going, three of which are re-reads. The two that I haven't read before are "Finnegan's Wake" and "The Sound and the Fury". So far I have to Google every 3 seconds while reading "Finnegan's Wake".  LMAO

The three I'm re-reading are: "Wuthering Heights" (I just love this one, I re-read it usually once a year), "Beloved" by Toni Morrison, and "The Plain Truth" by Jodi Picoult. I am usually not a JP fan because of how predictable her stuff is, but I do love the Amish and it was a decent story. 

My recent foray into weird girly books actually provided a gem! "The Undomestic Goddess" by Sophie Kinsella was HILARIOUS. I laughed and laughed and I thought it was a good easy reading type of thing. She's the one who wrote the "Confessions of a Shopaholic" books, just to give you an idea. But it was really good.


----------



## Saffy (Jul 27, 2009)

Just read ... "A Little Run Around The World" - a fantastic book about a wonderful lady, whose husband died from prostate cancer, and she wanted to do SOMETHING so that she could move on. 

This is her story .. she ran round the world .. it took her nearly 5 years, and she had a fair few adventures along the way ..

http://www.rosiearoundtheworld.co.uk/Bibliography home page.htm


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 27, 2009)

I just read 'The Hiring Fair', it is set in Donegal, Ireland in 1890, the father of the house drowns on a fishing trip and soon they can't afford to keep their farm so two of the daughters, Sally and Katie are brought to a hiring fair where they are hired out for six months without knowing the people and they can't see their family. It was really good!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm a big reader, probably several books a week. Just finished The Book Thief my Marcus Zusak. Oh My God. Amazing. Is now one of my favourite books (on par with Lolita, my absolute favourite book). Also read Life of Pi which was truly amazing. Next up I'm doing some lighter reading with Dawn French's autobiography. After that I'm going to go for the 4th installment of the Twilight saga (I want to get it on paperback), then probably try some more Sir Arthur Conan Doyle because I read Hound of the Baskervilles a few weeks ago and really liked it! Oh and I also read The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe on holiday (yes, laugh all you like, it is a childrens book!) and plan to read the rest again but in the non-chronological order (the order they were written in).


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 27, 2009)

SunnyCait wrote:


> "The Plain Truth" by Jodi Picoult. I am usually not a JP fan because of how predictable her stuff is, but I do love the Amish and it was a decent story.



I have this! Bought it a few months ago. Also not really a fan of Jodi Picoult, I tried reading My Sisters Keeper and The Pact... booooooorrrring. But I'm going to try and read this one.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 27, 2009)

I read my sisters keeper and I thought it was good, I want to go see the film. I read another book by her too but I can't remember the name of it!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 27, 2009)

Ah yes, I love books too. I have read most of Jodi Picoult, liked some, some not so much. Plain Truth was interesting.

Reading a REALLY good book right now about a Mormon lady whose husband leaves her. But it's about so much more and really interesting. Called "The Chinchilla Farm". 

Also reading "A Suitable Boy" by Vikram Seth, I love books set in India. It's a good one too.

People, please tell me you have read the Time Travellers Wife. One of my favorite books of all time.

And Irish folk, please tell me you've read "Angela's Ashes", another one of my favorites.

Ah I could go on and on.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 27, 2009)

I read books way too quickly finishing them in a day or two so I have forced myself to slow down because I am just running out of reading material.


----------



## Rayen (Jul 27, 2009)

I can read about a 3-400 page book in about three hours if I try, it's not that I'm a slow reader or anything. Just... I think of the million other things I _could_ be doing that makes me think I'll just read it later.

I also tend to like the young teen/young adult books. They may be shorter and simple, but their stories are usually more fantastic and unreal. I usually read only fantasy/sci-fi/supernatural, or else sappy love stories. If I can get a fantasy _and_ sappy love story, well, that's just added bonus. 

I _will_ read more adult-leveled books, but the fantasy ones tend to be all the same. How many times have I read a group of 3-5 people wandering around from place-to-place and end up defeating an evil to save their empire/world/whatever? I don't find them any deeper either really, I can't remember the last time I read through a book and was genuinely surprised with the ending. A lot of the time, the only difference between the YA books and the adult ones is the fact they have more swearing, more talk of sex and the hints of what's going on are a teeny bit more blurred. 

I also can't re-read books. I remember what happens and it ruins it. If I wait several years between them, maybe, but I like the journey of figuring stuff out and once that's over and done with there's no real point to continue. I just think 'oh yeah, this-n-this happens' close it and leave. I go through them again at times to read my favourite little bits, but never the whole thing again. 

If anyone knows a good dragon book though, you should totally tell me. I'm so tired of searching for some and finding out it's a series then waiting patiently just to watch it decline a little more each book. (I'm looking at you _Age of Fire_)

I'm about 240 pages into my book now! Only 100 or so more to go.


----------



## Becca (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm reading Moonwalk (Michael Jackson's autobiography) for the 7th time heehee!
I just love it


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 27, 2009)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> And Irish folk, please tell me you've read "Angela's Ashes", another one of my favorites.


Yeah I have, ever seen the film or read anymore of his books? He died the other day actually. That's the way my grandparents had to live, sad isn't it, but parts of it are hilarious.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 27, 2009)

I not long ago finished reading a book called The Sight by David Clement Davies, It was a fascinating and intriguing read, it is about a wolf pack living in Transylvania and the prophecy that a wolf will be born with a power called the sight that will bring great change to the world.
I am currently reading Marley and Me by John Grogan, I saw the movie first but was wanting to the read the book for ages! However I think seeing the movie first has slightly ruined the readability of the book though!


----------



## Aina (Jul 27, 2009)

I am actually between books right now. I actually just finished reading Harry Potter for the first time. *A gasp is heard from the audience* Never read HP before? Well, my mom read some net nuts when HP was coming out and said I couldn't read them while I was still a kid. I didn't really care because I don't like reading series until they finish. Coincidentally the series finished on my 18th birthday. Haha. I also try to pick my battles and books and movie choices are generally battles I let my parents win. It isn't like they are really harsh or anything, we never even had a curfew, heheh. But when I turned 18 I was getting ready for college and reading a couple of different series and didn't have time (parents, if you want to warn your kids about reading a book, The Sword of Truth series is *a lot* "worse" than HP.)

Anyways, I thought it was a pretty nice series. Pretty bland as far as the author's philosophy goes. I am used to books where I am arguing with the author's opinions the entire time so it was nice to have a break. Who can argue with "Don't bully" or "Love is powerful" lol. Now, I did argue with the characters at times. Mostly Harry. I agreed with Snape to some extent on the arrogant git thing. If Harry would have humbled himself things could have gone a lot better for him. Not to say that Snape is great at that himself. The wizarding world needs a course on the book "How to Win Friend and Influence People" but I can't think of anyone who could teach it, haha. Maybe Dumbledore.
Still, I thought Snape was the hero of the series. Maybe I just like sallow, greasy gits, but he had the best character development. Second favorite character was Hagrid, well, because who doesn't love a big fluffy giant? All the other characters I liked died, stupid JKR. 

Despite what ultra conservatives say, I thought that JKR did a great job of going into the world of magic without a bunch of blatant wiccan philosophy permeating her books. But then again, I have read quite a few magical fantasy books and observed different ways they do things. Fail on the whole Dumbledore is Gay thing though, lol. He had about as much sexuality as a beanpole. Had to be a publicity stunt. 

So that was my synopsis of the HP series. In short, good, not the best, but better than some. 
Now, I have been warned against reading Twilight and since I don't care for Vampires anyways I think I'll skip it.

I pretty much read anything except romance. Actually, I listen audio books a lot. I hardly read anything. I can read rather quickly, but it takes me ages to finish a book just because I don't like staying still to read that long. Listening means I can do lots of other things at the same time.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 27, 2009)

jordiwes wrote:


> People, please tell me you have read the Time Travellers Wife. One of my favorite books of all time.



My Mum read it. It was on my list to read, now the film is coming out I'll have to squeeze it in.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 27, 2009)

Aina wrote:


> Anyways, I thought it was a pretty nice series. Pretty bland as far as the author's philosophy goes. I am used to books where I am arguing with the author's opinions the entire time so it was nice to have a break. Who can argue with "Don't bully" or "Love is powerful" lol. Now, I did argue with the characters at times. Mostly Harry. I agreed with Snape to some extent on the arrogant git thing. If Harry would have humbled himself things could have gone a lot better for him. Not to say that Snape is great at that himself. The wizarding world needs a course on the book "How to Win Friend and Influence People" but I can't think of anyone who could teach it, haha. Maybe Dumbledore.



I just got back from seeing the 6th film! Half Blood Prince is not the strongest of the stories IMO. Too much snogging, not enough exciting stuff!


----------



## BethM (Jul 27, 2009)

*Aina wrote: *


> I am actually between books right now. I actually just finished reading Harry Potter for the first time. *A gasp is heard from the audience* Never read HP before?I




Well, I've never read them and have no desire to read Harry Potter. *shrug*

I read lots of non-fiction. I love learning about new things, and most of the time I'd rather learn something interesting instead of read someone's made up story. I also rarely buy books. It has to be something I will want to read multiple times. There's a REALLY good library here, that has just about every book I could want to read, and it's free. I don't have money to waste on a book I might end up not liking, or liking but not enough to ever want to read it again. Not to mention, lack of space. Not too long ago, I sold a huge amount of books toHalf Price Books. They were all good books, but I can read them from the library any time.

Having said that, I do have a nice collection of Neil Gaiman books. I think he's the most fabulous author ever. I read the stories and novels over and over again, every few years. So good!

Right now, I'm reading _American Shaolin_. It's the memoir of a guy from Kansas who dropped out of college to go to China to study martial arts at the Shaolin Temple. This was when China was not near as open as it is now.


----------



## Aina (Jul 27, 2009)

Heh, we had a library of over 2000 books when I was a kid. It was literally an entire room. Parents had four kids, all homeschooled so the books were read at least four times, sometimes more. Now that room is my bedroom. We gave the books to our library. I have a bookshelf but I think it has more art supplies on it than books. Plus books on tape are expensive. 
When I build my mansion I am going to have a classic library and have all my favorite books bound in nice leather so it looks old and refined.  

Pinksalamander: I never really liked the movies as much as the books. So much is lost in them. But I'll probably go see it at the dollar theater if it comes there before school starts.

Beth: What kind of non-fiction do you like? My best friend loves biographies but I found them pretty boring. I like success books and how to books though.


----------



## Rayen (Jul 27, 2009)

*BethM wrote:*


> Having said that, I do have a nice collection of Neil Gaiman books. I think he's the most fabulous author ever. I read the stories and novels over and over again, every few years. So good!


I think this is the first time I've ever met someone who liked Neil Gaiman books. I've been reading his stuff since I was 15 or so and I go on long rants about his books and people slowly but surely start backing away from me. I went to see Stardust when it first came out in theaters as it was one of my favourite books of his. (the movie wasn't nearly as good, as is the general rule) After I made my sister watch Coraline when she came to visit she borrowed a few of my books, so maybe I won't be the only crazy one when anything else of his is made into a movie. 

He's such a good author, I just love everything he writes.


----------



## BethM (Jul 27, 2009)

*Aina wrote: *


> Beth: What kind of non-fiction do you like? My best friend loves biographies but I found them pretty boring. I like success books and how to books though.



Recent things I've read are Omnivore's Dilemma (Michael Pollan), What To Eat (Marion Nestle; The Well Dressed Ape; I've got holds to read the biographies of Bob Barker and Anthony Bourdain, also Cheap: The High Cost of Low Prices.

I really like science-y books, as I'm somewhat of a nerd, but they can't be too technical or dry, or I'll stop before I really get started. 

I do love David Sedaris, and Sarah Vowell, as well. Assassination Vacation was really fascinating, if you're into presidential history at all.


----------



## BethM (Jul 27, 2009)

*Rayen wrote: *


> *BethM wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Having said that, I do have a nice collection of Neil Gaiman books. I think he's the most fabulous author ever. I read the stories and novels over and over again, every few years. So good!
> ...



I love Neil Gaiman so much! I also don't personally know anyone who has read his stuff without me giving it to them. My husband liked Good Omens and American Gods. I'm trying to get him to read more Gaiman, but he's not much of a reader. He did enjoy the movie versions of Stardust and Coraline. (Reminds me, I need to go buy Coraline, now that it's out on dvd.)

I've been reading Gaiman since the Sandman days. Probably started around the time The Dollhouse came out as a collected graphic novel. 

Started listening to Tori Amos around the same time, totally independent of reading Neil Gaiman. Serendipity.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 27, 2009)

BethM wrote:


> *Aina wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I really like science-y books, as I'm somewhat of a nerd, but they can't be too technical or dry, or I'll stop before I really get started.Â nation Vacation was really fascinating, if you're into presidential history at all.
> ...


----------



## degrassi (Jul 27, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *Aina wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Beth: What kind of non-fiction do you like? My best friend loves biographies but I found them pretty boring. I like success books and how to books though.
> ...


I read Omnivore's dilemma last month. Good book. I liked how it followed a story and wasn't too preachy

I"ll have to read Cheap: the high cost of low prices next. Sounds like something i'd like. 

Right now i'm reading "Blink" by malcolm Gladwell. Its really interesting. I had just finished reading "Outliers" by him and liked that too. Not as much as blink but its still good. Next i'm going to get "Tipping point". They are fun easy interesting reads. I wish he went more in depth into things but they are still pretty neat to read. 

I"m also reading Charlaine harris's dead until dark(the books true blood is based off). I love the TV show and the books are just as good. A more adult version of "twilight". 

When I read I like to have a fiction and non fiction on the go. That way I dont' get bored.


----------



## Rayen (Jul 27, 2009)

Finally finished _The Reformed Vampire Support Group_! It was a cute little murder mystery. (if you can call murder mysteries cute) I would recommend it if you're looking for a book that doesn't take itself seriously, and like vampires. 

I'm off to read _The Accidental Sorcerer_ by K. E. Millis now. I've heard it's supposed to be good, but I have a hatred of most series (even if it's a trilogy!) so we'll see if I find it worth reading the next two books.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2009)

Very into vampire books (NOT TWILIGHT!), witches, wereanimals etc. Also romance. Have almost all Nora Roberts books. Currently rereading some books.


----------



## Spring (Jul 27, 2009)

I really need to get on my list of books to read.. lol! Last book I read was My sisters keeper (which was awesome.. but don't have too high of expectations for the movie Grace - never been so disappointed in a movie's ending in my life!)

So far I really want to read the Time Travellers wife so I can see the movie and Let the Right One In after I saw the Swedish version of the film.. looks like a great book (You might be interested in it Ali if you haven't read it yet.. very dark and heavy though from the sounds of it). I just loved the movie, so really eager to read the book because apparently they left out a ton of stuff.

I have a bunch of other ones I heard about and am wanting to read, but can't remember the names now.

Here's what wikipedia says about it.. (warning, not for the faint at heart)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let_the_Right_One_In


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2009)

i am sickly addicted to books. i go to goodwill about ever 2 weeks and buy 10 to 20 used books at a time.

so the last time i updated my in home spreadsheet of books (yes i catelog them, thats how many i have) i was right at 150. this was a while ago. i would guess i have bought about 75 at least since, and my spreadsheet for packed away books at my parents house is at 264

that leaves me with around 489 books! i wont even start with my mom and dads. . . they have to be right around my amount. i come from big readers.

since i am running out of room for my books, and i would really like to bring the boxedh ones with me to were i live, i have cut back on my buying of them. i now have to read 20 books that i haven't read yet in order to buy 5 more.

so my list goes as this:

i just read


"The Sugar Queen" by Sarah Addison Allen
working on

2."The Handmaid's Tale" by Margaret Atwood

then i will focus on


"Roaring Lambs" by Bob Briner
"Where the Girls Are" by Susan J. Douglas
"Great Expectation" By Charles Dickens
"The Liars' Club" by Mary Karr
"An Italian Education" by Tim Parks
"The Cockroaches of Staymore" by Donald Harington
"Hannah's Dream" by Diane Hammond
"The Bean Trees" by Barbara Kingsolver
"Angela's Ashes" by Frank McCourt
"Straight Man" by Richard Russo
"The Memory Keeper's Daughter" by Kim Edards
"A raisin in the Sun" by Lorraine Hansberry
"How Stella got her Groove Back" by Terry McMillan
that will make 15!

and those are just new to me reads. i always keep a few well loved books around. currently working on 3 nora roberts books, and Good Omens (Neil Gaiman and friends wrote that one).

my family finds it sick that i sleep with books in my bed. lol. they are piled in my room, at one point we had stacks going in the kitchen cupboards, on the dinning room table. i just love to read. and once i buy or get a book i get to emotionally attached to it and can't give it away lol. its terrible! but i love it


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2009)

*katt wrote: *


> so the last time i updated my in home spreadsheet of books (yes i catelog them, thats how many i have) i was right at 150. this was a while ago. i would guess i have bought about 75 at least since, and my spreadsheet for packed away books at my parents house is at 264




I do that with movies....the thought of doing it with my books scare me.


----------



## Rayen (Jul 27, 2009)

I didn't like the Handmaid's Tale. Then again, I had to read it for class. In both highschool and college. Maybe if I had picked it up on my own instead of being forced to read through it twice I would've liked it. (I hate books I _have_ to read, there's nothing worse than being forced into reading!)


----------



## anneq (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm going to have to check out some of the books listed here...always have been a huge book fan since I was 9yrs.old (a LONG time ago)..my mom used to really worry when 3-4hrs would go by and I'd still be in my room, reading away..really, I preferred that to anything when I was young (now my kids have the bug, but not QUITE as severely as I do).

At the moment I'm re-reading David Gemmells book, 'Waylander'...both my son and I read him - it's been a long time since I found such a good author, and I never have been a big fan of basically, 'war' novels, but I love his work - I was really sad to find out he had died 3yrs.ago.

http://www.david-gemmell.net/


For non-fiction atm I'm reading M.Scott Peck 'Glimpses of the Devil'.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2009)

*Rayen wrote: *


> I didn't like the Handmaid's Tale. Then again, I had to read it for class. In both highschool and college. Maybe if I had picked it up on my own instead of being forced to read through it twice I would've liked it. (I hate books I _have_ to read, there's nothing worse than being forced into reading!)


I was never forced. Usually by the first week of school I had read all the required reading..:blushan:I read chapter books before I started kinder. Shakespeare by 4th grade (Understanding) and so on... I also speed read and retain all the info.


----------



## Rayen (Jul 27, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I was never forced. Usually by the first week of school I had read all the required reading..:blushan:I read chapter books before I started kinder. Shakespeare by 4th grade (Understanding) and so on... I also speed read and retain all the info.


Haha, I _never_ read anything when I was young. I was the kid you never found indoors unless it was absolutely necessary. There were too many frogs to catch, too many patches of woods to explore and too many pieces of lake I could fish at! 

It all went downhill when I hit my teen years and started to fear the sun and its evil cancer-causing rays. (it's a valid fear! my pastey white skin burns like crazy) I got into reading when I picked up my first _Animorph_ book when I was ten and continued to read through K. A. Applegate's (I think that was her name at least?) other series as I grew older. I eventually branched off into other books when I got tired of them. 

The ending to_ Animorphs_ was both sad and annoying. It didn't even really end and so many of the characters died/turned out a bit off. I spent like four years reading those books, I was so excited for a real ending.


----------



## BethM (Jul 27, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I was never forced. Usually by the first week of school I had read all the required reading..:blushan:I read chapter books before I started kinder. Shakespeare by 4th grade (Understanding) and so on... I also speed read and retain all the info.


Sounds like me. When I was really young, my mom would read to me before bed. But she didn't like to read picture books, because she thought that was boring. (I had plenty, but I read them on my own.) So she read chapter books to me instead, one or two chapters a night. Heard Wind in the Willows a few times before I was in kindergarten.

In school, I always tested out at least 3 grade-levels ahead on my reading skills. In middle school, I would have two hours after school let out before my mom got off work to pick me up, so I'd walk a few blocks down to the public library and wait there. I'd usually spend that time reading books my mom thought I shouldn't be reading, due to "adult themes" or whatever. *shrug* Just regular books. I also read a lot of YA books, but mostly skipped over the kids' chapter fluff books. I liked (and still do) some quirkier books, like those written by Daniel Pinkwater and Diana Wynne Jones.

I was always good at English class, as I'd absorbed a lot of spelling and grammar just from reading so much.

Does anyone here use Goodreads?
I started using it more the last time the reading thread came up. I like to be able to keep track of what I want to read, and what I've already read on there. I also like seeing my friends' reading lists, and what they thought of what they read.
I wonder if you can make groups on there, it might be fun to have a Rabbits Online reading group on Goodreads.


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2009)

*Rayen wrote: *


> I didn't like the Handmaid's Tale. Then again, I had to read it for class. In both highschool and college. Maybe if I had picked it up on my own instead of being forced to read through it twice I would've liked it. (I hate books I _have_ to read, there's nothing worse than being forced into reading!)



i just finished it. and i adored the book. i love that the diction is a semi-challenge. in that it wasn't written as an "easy read" but it is still readable for just about any adult level.

the plot is dark, it is so very dark that it makes you think about the future. because it really is something that could happen.

i place it right up there with books like "the grapes of wrath". . . books that changed my life a little. made me think about everything.

i would suggest picking it up again, after a few years have passed.

can you tell i was rather impressed? lol


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 28, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> SunnyCait wrote:
> 
> 
> > "The Plain Truth" by Jodi Picoult. I am usually not a JP fan because of how predictable her stuff is, but I do love the Amish and it was a decent story.
> ...




Amish people are a weird fascination of mine, so that may be why I even liked it. But it was a good story. Let me know if you like it.

Katt... I was disappointed with "The Memory Keeper's Daughter". I went into it thinking it'd be great but I was just really really really bored. Really bored. 

Edit: I finished "Beloved" and will be done with "Wuthering Heights" tonight. I'm now over halfway in "Finnegan's Wake". And I can't even tell you what's going on. LMAO


----------



## Saffy (Jul 28, 2009)

Am a huge fan of Jodi Picoult .. I think my favourite book of hers is "Change Of Heart" ..


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 28, 2009)

saw a new edition of Wuthering Heights the otherday - it looked like the 'Twilight' covers, even the blurb was similar. rebranding a classic for the modern age i suppose

any way im enoying Athenais and Louis X1V by Lisa Hilton. very readable tho' not up to the standard of Antonia Fraser.


----------



## lauren (Jul 28, 2009)

I love vamp books too! anything wereanimal, vamp, shapeshifter will do  fantasy romance got to love it! I've got enough going on in real life, I dont want to read about it too  
Right now I'm working my way through the Anita Blake vampire series, 17 books! its a big series but good. 
LOVE LOVE LOVE Charlene Harris Sookie books and the True Blood show, yep the opening song is my rigtone lol. 
Rachel Vincent is a great new author with a good werecat series out.. 
Love Jeanine Stien books and Kim Harrison The Hollows series, Keri Arthurs vamp/werewolf books are good too..


----------



## BSAR (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I just finished Eclipse (third Twilight Saga book) for the second time. And since I don't have Breaking Dawn yet I can't read it again. Right now I am actually working on reading my Washington Driving Guide book, so I can get my permit before I go back to school, that way I can get my lisence sooner! Its a boring book and I don't remember what I read on the first 12 pages....sigh....

After that I am going to read Breaking Dawn and then The Host and then finish the Harry potter series starting at book number four.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 28, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I was never forced. Usually by the first week of school I had read all the required reading..:blushan:I read chapter books before I started kinder. Shakespeare by 4th grade (Understanding) and so on... I also speed read and retain all the info.
> ...



Beth you could be my twin. 

Whats Goodreads?


----------



## BethM (Jul 28, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> Beth you could be my twin.
> 
> Whats Goodreads?


:blushan:

www.goodreads.com

It's sort of a social networking thing for reading. LOL!
I probably don't use it to it's full potential. You can keep track of books you have read, what you're reading now, and what is on your "to read" list. After you've read something, you can rate it (out of 5 stars, I think), and if you want you can write a review of it. 
If you have friends who also like to read, and they are on goodreads, you can be friends on there. Then, when one of your friends reads/rates/reviews something, all their friends will get a message about it. 

My best friend also reads a lot, but she lives in San Francisco, and neither of us is really chatty. So it's nice that we can browse each other's lists, and be up to date with what the other is reading.

You can also read other people's reviews of books. I like the book reviews on there more than I like the ones on Amazon. 

When I hear about a book I might like to read, I immediately go to goodreads and add it to my "to read" list, and then I can look it up later, instead of having to try to remember it. I'm planning on getting a data plan for my phone later this year, so I will be able to check in on my goodreads lists when I'm at the library, or add things on the go. (Among other things, of course!)


----------



## BethM (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh, also, and some authors are on goodreads. You can "follow" authors you like on there, and some keep blogs and you can also see their reading lists, which is interesting.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 29, 2009)

I just joined Goodreads, seems like a neat site. It looks easy enough to start an RO group, just click "Groups" then "create group."
Oh, and I'm currently reading "Everyone Worth Knowing" by Lauren Weisberger. It's ok, it's more of a girly book. I usually read books by Amy Tan, Tom Connolly, Tom Clancy or anything that seems interesting really.


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 29, 2009)

Ohh, I joined too. And I just started a Jaqueline Michard book. So far so good.


----------



## Rayen (Jul 29, 2009)

I went to that Goodreads site, and it looked all innocent as I signed up until I got to the booklist where you rate books you've read. Towards the bottom I found my nemesis book that has haunted me ever since it was released. 

_The Girls' Guide to Hunting and Fishing_ by Melissa Bank.

My name is Melissa Banks. I went to school for writing. It _never_ stopped. 'You know there's an author with your name already right!?' 'Hey Melissa look! Look at this book!'. 

Sigh.


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 29, 2009)

I added the group!

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/22257.Rabbits_Online


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2009)

so i just had to share my delight with fellow book lovers

so i picked up my copy of angela's ashes. i haven't read it yet, and am thinking about it being my next book.

im paging thru the first few pages, just looking at it, when i notice something strange. . .

my book is signed. in pen by frank mccout. . . the author.

it looks like his sig. after googling it.

i am totally shocked and impressed cause i got the book second hand from goodwill.

i have no true idea if it is a fake or not, but it looks uncanny like his sig.

how cool is it to have a signed second hand copy of angela's ashes, and to be found just after his death. . .

anyone have any idea who i could show this to to see if its real? lol.


----------



## Boz (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm currently reading Max, one of the Maximum Ride books.

I have a LOT of dog related books yet to read.  Marley and Me was one of my favorites.

I'll have to go make a list of all the books I have... :biggrin2:

There is one I remember I have that I read and it is by far one of my favorites. It's called Lost & Found by Jacqueline Sheehan.
http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Found-Jacqueline-Sheehan/dp/B001CJP2EM/ref=reg_hu-wl_list-recs

The book starts slow, and most of the book is slow. In fact, I almost stopped. But when I came to the last couple chapters and finally finished I was blown away. It fell together and ended so great!! I'm so glad I didn't put it down!

If anyone would like to know more of what the book is about just ask.  And I'll post my "book shelf" later!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 30, 2009)

*katt wrote: *


> how cool is it to have a signed second hand copy of angela's ashes, and to be found just after his death. . .


So cool!! Ah, I laughed and I cried readingthis book.


----------



## bunniekrissy (Jul 30, 2009)

I am on book 4 of 5 in the Children of the Earth series (Clan of the Cave Bear, etc.) It is about prehistoric humans living at the same time as Neanderthals, very interesting.

I bought the Golden Compass a while ago and that series is next on my list.

I recently finished the Twilight series, pretty awful stuff, but how could I resist? 

I adore Madeleine L'Engle young adult books ... (A Wrinkle In Time) My favorites are A Ring of Endless Light and A Swiftly Tilting Planet.


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2009)

Last week I finished 'The New Work of Dogs' by Jon Katz and I'm almost finished with 'What's Age Got To Do With It' by Robin McGraw. A friend bought it for me since I'm going thru a terrible peri-menapause. It has alot of good info. Next I have 'For The Love Of A Dog' by Patricia McConnell. I love to read but it's so hard to find time.


----------



## BethM (Jul 31, 2009)

*bunniekrissy wrote: *


> I am on book 4 of 5 in the Children of the Earth series (Clan of the Cave Bear, etc.) It is about prehistoric humans living at the same time as Neanderthals, very interesting.



Wait.... I always thought there were supposed to be 6 of these total? It's been a long time since I heard that, so I could be wrong. I haven't been keeping up on these, since it takes her so long to write them, is the series over now? If so, I need to go read the last one.

The first two of these were books I read "on the sly" at the public library when I was in middle/high school. My mom had them at home, but she wouldn't "let" me read them because of "adult themes." So I just read them an hour at a time after school, then put back on the shelf before mom got there to pick me up.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 1, 2009)

*katt wrote: *


> so i just had to share my delight with fellow book lovers
> 
> so i picked up my copy of angela's ashes. i haven't read it yet, and am thinking about it being my next book.
> 
> ...


If it is real that's very cool, you could take a picture of it and maybe we might be able to help figure it out?


----------



## mardigraskisses (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm reading Dreamseller by Brandon Novak at the moment. He's an on again off again heroin addict. Very gripping cautionary tale about the dangers of heavy drug use.

I've been wanting to get my hands on Nikki Sixx's book, but I can't find it anywhere. :grumpy:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have finished reading Marley and Me it was a good read, I think anyone on here who owns a dog or is a dog lover would love this book!
I am just about to start reading a Home For Rose by Jon Katz, it's again about how someone's life changed from owning a dog, I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------

